

Ask HN: Should I notify users in advance when changing my company name? - flux812

We are changing our name in a few weeks. It is definitely a better name and better domain. Should I start notifying users, or just turn on the switch with a clear explanation of why the name change? I believe most users will really love the new name but I am wondering what the best practice is when it comes to changing a company name where there are about 50,000 active users.
======
pedalpete
I think notifying users in advance may cause confusion. When will the url
redirect, etc.

I think it is probably best to send them an email when you make the dns
change, and make sure you have a header on redirected pages (if they went to
your old url) explaining why they are on a site with a different name.

